# Was muss Servicetechniker wiessen



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte euch fragen,
was und wie Tief muss Servicetechinker in Bereiche:
- S7
- WinCC
- Eplan 
die kenntnisse haben?

gruß waldy


----------



## sps-concept (19 Februar 2010)

*Kenntnisse*

Das kommt wohl auf den Einsatzzweck an, oder? Ein Servicetechniker für Waschmaschinen braucht keine S7 / WinCC / Eplan - Kenntnisse. Aber da ein Servicetechniker Kundenkontakt hat sollte er sein Handwerk beherrschen.

waldy, du bist der Menderes des sps-forums ;-) Irgendwann klappts mit dem Job

André


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2010)

Hi,
und wenn ich gehe davon, das Win CC besteht aus 4 Ebene - wieviel ebene muss Servicetechniker davon wiessen - das er dürte sich schon als servicetechniker nennen ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2010)

Waldy,

deine Frage lässt sich genauso gut beantworten wie die Frage:
"Was kostet ein Auto?"

Ich kenne Servicetechniker mit den Kenntnissen einer Putzfrau und ich kenne Servicetechniker, die lassen mich fachlich nahezu in jeder Hinsicht stehen.
Die fachlichen Anforderungen sind abhängig vom Arbeitgeber.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sinix (19 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich kenne Servicetechniker mit den Kenntnissen einer Putzfrau und ich kenne Servicetechniker, die lassen mich fachlich nahezu in jeder Hinsicht stehen.



...oder der Servicetechniker ist in der Lage sich an der richtigen Stelle zu informieren wenn er selbst nicht weiter weiß...

WinCC Service Level würde ich so einschätzen
[ ] Bedienen
[x] Updaten
[ ] Kleine Änderungen
[ ] Projektieren


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte euch fragen,
> was und wie Tief muss Servicetechinker in Bereiche:
> - S7
> ...



Hallo Waldy.

Ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen......

Deutschkenntnisse könnten helfen. 


Und es kommt echt drauf an was du machen willst......  aber das wurde ja schon erwähnt....


----------



## bimbo (19 Februar 2010)

Zumindest sollte man das Wort "Wissen" schreiben können!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy.
> 
> Ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen......
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mal Deutschkenntnisse sind nicht so wichtig, Technische 
Wissen ist doch erst mal das was zählt. Deutsch nützt ein oft auch
nicht viel wenn man in nicht Deutschsprachigen Ländern unterwegs
ist.
Ich bezweifle aber stark das es beim Themenstarter weder für Service
noch für Technik reicht.


----------



## The Big B. (19 Februar 2010)

Ich denke es kommt immer drauf an für welche Art Maschine man Service machen will und wieweit der Service geht, wenn nur repariert wird und der Fehler bekannt ist, braucht man meiner meinung nach keine großen SPS kenntnisse und Eplankenntnisse garnicht. 

Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht dass es 2 verschiede arten von Servicetechnikern gibt, die die ständig ihre kollegen anrufen müssen und die die ständig angerufen werden.


----------



## Approx (19 Februar 2010)

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, daß die Bezeichnung 'Service-Techniker' keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung ist. Der Typ, der bei uns den Cola-Automaten auffüllt, ist auch ein Service-Techniker...

 Approx


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, daß die Bezeichnung 'Service-Techniker' keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung ist. Der Typ, der bei uns den Cola-Automaten auffüllt, ist auch ein Service-Techniker...
> 
> Approx


 
So hab ich es noch nicht gesehen, ich ziehe meine ausage weiter oben
zurück für Cola Automaten könnte es reichen.....oder vlt. auch nicht


----------



## Gerhard K (19 Februar 2010)

Servicetechniker werden in den verschiedensten Berufsgruppen benötigt.
Und für Arbeiten von A-Z. Man sollte sich das Anforderungsprofil der Stellenausschreibung oder das Firmenprofil ansehen.
Wenn man nicht ganz dumm ist, sollte man da einiges rauslesen können,was von einem erwartet wird.
lg gerhard


----------



## eYe (19 Februar 2010)

Ihr habt Cola-Automaten auf denen WinCC läuft?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Ihr habt Cola-Automaten auf denen WinCC läuft?



Das hängt von der *Art* des "Getränkeautmaten" ab.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - S7
> - WinCC
> - Eplan
> die kenntnisse haben?



Viele der Servicetechniker/innen, die fertigungs- oder prozesstechnische 
Anlagen warten müssen, benötigen noch einiges mehr an Kenntnissen,
können doch auch Umrichter, Antriebe, Sensoren, Bussysteme, IPCs, 
Markierer und was sonst noch alles verbaut sein.


----------



## Paule (19 Februar 2010)

Waldy nimm bei Deinem Vorstellungsgespräch Deine Tasse mit.
Und wenn der Personalchef dann fragt ob Du was trinken möchtest, dann gib ihm die Tasse zum füllen.
Der wird dann absolut beeindruckt sein. 

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=242087&postcount=23


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Waldy nimm bei Deinem Vorstellungsgespräch Deine Tasse mit.
> Und wenn der Personalchef dann fragt ob Du was trinken möchtest, dann gib ihm die Tasse zum füllen.
> Der wird dann absolut beeindruckt sein.
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=242087&postcount=23



Wie stillos, Wodka aus der Tasse *schüttel*


----------



## TobiasA (19 Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an. Es gibt verschiedene "Arten" von Servicetechnikern. Die einen können Lager tauschen und mal 'n Eingang in der Steuerung nachschauen. Die anderen können mehr Sprachen programmieren, als sie sprechen können und können auch mal 'n Ventil tauschen... Einige sind auch in beidem ganz gut. In aller Regel sind die Spezialisten im einen Feld nicht so gut im anderen.

Die Steuerungen, die wir haben oder hatten:
Siemens CNC: 802D pl, 802D sl, 810D, 840D, 840Dsl mit ISO, ShopMill, ShopTurn, AutoTurn und ManualTurn (SPS: S7-200 für 802, S7-300 für 810D/840D)
Heidenhain CNC: 410, 426, 530 mit 611'er analog und Heidenhain- Antrieben, 4110 (Heidenhain- eigene SPS)
Fanuc: 0M, 15TF, 0i, 16i/18i/21i (T und M), 300i (Fanuc PLC)
Mitsubishi: Meldas CNC, MR-J2(A/S), FX-2N + Positionierbaugruppen (Mitsubishi ist bekannt, denke ich)
Fanuc Roboter: RJ-3iB
sowie einige Steuerungen von Fagor
und natürlich die dazu passenden Antriebe (611 analog, 611 digital, S120, Heidenhain, Fanuc, gelegentlich Umrichter von Telemechanique und Lust (jetzt LCi)...)...
Ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Gelegentlich auch mal völlige Exoten und Eigenkonstruktionen, Festo SPS hab' ich auch schon gesehen...
Das kennt eh keiner komplett. Ich bin schon zufrieden damit, mich in der Hälfte davon gut auszukennen. Und dann habe ich noch Kollegen, die die Mechanik betreuen, denen ihr Feld ist genauso groß.
Es ist also immer eine Frage der Firma, in der du dich bewirbst, und was die so machen.
EPlan- Kenntnisse haben die wenigsten Servicetechniker, das bleibt in der Regel "richtigen" Technikern oder Ingenieuren vorbehalten. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man Schaltpläne lesen und zeichnen (oder skizzieren) können.
Die SPS- Kenntnisse erstrecken sich von der simplen Fehlersuche mit der Kontrolle eines Eingangs bis zur Programmierung von z.B. Schnittstellen zwischen Roboter und CNC und schreiben eigener Zyklen.
Niemand weiß alles, aber es hilft enorm, zu wissen, wo's steht und je mehr man weiß und kann, umso sicherer der Arbeitsplatz 

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2010)

Also ich finde das ja richtig rührend,
wie viel Mühe ihr euch für so ne s.... Frage macht.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Februar 2010)

> Das hängt von der *Art* des "Getränkeautmaten" ab.



Darf der dann nächsten Monat auch keinen Alkohol mehr verkaufen?

http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/de...ol-Verkaufsverbot-ab-2200-Uhr_aid_822163.html


----------



## Alfred0 (21 Februar 2010)

Servus,
sehr wichtig, ein Service-Techniker sollte immer eine gute Ausrede beim
Kunden haben weshalb er die Maschine nicht ans laufen bringt :TOOL:und zurück ins Werk muss um ein Ersatzteil zu bestellen.:roll:
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## TobiasA (21 Februar 2010)

Eine gute Partie Psychologie ist hilfreich, ja *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (21 Februar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich finde das ja richtig rührend,
> wie viel Mühe ihr euch für so ne s.... Frage macht.


 
TobiasA hat möglicherweise übersehen, das er gerade im Bereich
"Stammtisch" schreibt bzw. antwortet. 

Auf Fragen von Dritt-Nicks muß man nicht ernst(haft) antworten 

oder ist der Nick des Fragenden etwa sein Vierter? EGAL!


----------



## TobiasA (21 Februar 2010)

Dritt- Nick? Ne, möglicherweise habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen.

Hier in der Nähe war mein ein Hersteller von E-Herden, der hat auch Servicetechniker gesucht. Da gibt's keine SPS, man müsste 'n Schraubendreher und 'n Multimeter gerade halten können, der Rest ist pillepalle


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Februar 2010)

Sag mal, Waldy:

Hat Dir da etwa irgendjemand einen Studienplatz zum "Servicetechniker" angedreht??? Bist Du sicher, dass Du da alles mitbekommen hast?

Ich glaube, entweder wirst Du da gerade ganz fürchterlich verarscht...
Oder Du verarschst uns gerade ganz fürchterlich...

Bist Du eigentlich wirklich so? Bitte schau in den Spiegel und verrate uns, was Du siehst.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (23 Februar 2010)

> Sag mal, Waldy:
> 
> Hat Dir da etwa irgendjemand einen Studienplatz zum "Servicetechniker" angedreht??? Bist Du sicher, dass Du da alles mitbekommen hast?
> 
> ...


 - hi dia, erlcih gesagt, ich habe das nciht verstanden, was woltest du damit sagen?
Und warum du denkst so negativ wegen mich ?

Willst du damit Positive Punkte von Publikum hierher bekommen oder was?

Ich kann nur sagen, das meine Weiterbildung ist am 19.03.10 am ende und ich habe erst 2 Woche Praktikumplatz bekommen neben Nürnberg . Mehr Momentan kann nciht dir nciht sagen.

gruß waldy


----------



## TCP/IP (23 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann nur sagen, das meine Weiterbildung ist am 19.03.10 am ende und ich habe erst 2 Woche Praktikumplatz bekommen neben Nürnberg . Mehr Momentan kann nciht dir nciht sagen.



Ich denke auch negativ.

Die Weiterbildung vermutlich umsonst, aber nicht kostenlos (für mich als Steuerzahler).



tcp


----------



## waldy (23 Februar 2010)

> Die Weiterbildung vermutlich umsonst, aber nicht kostenlos (für mich als Steuerzahler).


 - jede entscheidet für sich selber und nur für sich.


----------



## TCP/IP (23 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - jede entscheidet für sich selber und nur für sich.



Schön wäre es. Nur für sich entscheiden und nur für sich arbeiten. Willkommen im Paradies.


----------



## bimbo (23 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi dia, erlcih gesagt, ich habe das nciht verstanden, was woltest du damit sagen?


 
Wenn Du die Buchstaben nicht neu sortierst, sondern an ihren Platz lässt, ist es für Dich auch verständlicher! *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2010)

*Ja, ja und wir können jede Fremdsprache perfekt*



bimbo schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Buchstaben nicht neu sortierst, sondern an ihren Platz lässt, ist es für Dich auch verständlicher! *ROFL*


 
ich finde es ein wenig blöd, immer in der untersten Schublade zu krammen,
nur weil von jemanden mal ein paar Wörter oder Buchstaben vertauscht
wurden, der Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache hat...Was soll das 
Ich frage wie es wo ist wenn wir mal nach Rußland fahren.


----------



## waldy (23 Februar 2010)

@bibmo - bist du selber drauf gekommen oder hast du von jemanden "Hilfe" bekommen?

waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> i..... der Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache hat...Was soll das
> Ich frage wie es wo ist wenn wir mal nach Rußland fahren.




Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich vermute das Waldy einen deutschen Pass hat.....


----------

